# one word



## medusa53 (Apr 11, 2010)

What 1 word..if you either heard it, or saw it on a sign, would instill the most blood chilling fear in you?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Irs


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Colonoscopy comes to mind


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Scale - After partying like a rock star before, during, and after Halloween - adding Thanksgiving, Christmas and New Year's Day - I'm afraid - I'm very afraid.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"Closed" - if the sign appeared on every Dunkin Donuts shop in the country


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

"BANNED" when referring to bacon.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Politicians


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Teenagers


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Insurance


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Cancer - (Knocking on wood) I think this may be the ultimate word that causes fear in alot of people.


----------

